# 1 maggio



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

Ricordo che neglio anni passati si sentiva nell'aria la gioia di partecipare ad un corteo . 
Che delusione oggi. Negozi aperti e solito movimento del we. 
Sarà che i lavoratori sono pochi...

Io auguro a tutti un buon 1 maggio. E a chi non lavora ancora di riuscire ad inserirsi presto nel mondo del lavoro.
Auguri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2010)

C'è rassegnazione nell'aria...o disperazione...ma poca poca ribellione ed energia :unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è rassegnazione nell'aria...o disperazione...ma poca poca ribellione ed energia :unhappy:


Quali sono i fattori che portano a questo? Secondo voi.


----------



## Amarax (1 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è rassegnazione nell'aria...o disperazione...ma poca poca ribellione ed energia :unhappy:





aristocat ha detto:


> Quali sono i fattori che portano a questo? Secondo voi.


 
I ragazzi d'oggi vedono poco entusiasmo. Nella politica c'è più interesse privato che pubblico...
I giovani adulti si scontrano con una realtà lavorativa fatta di contratti a termine o progetti a scadenza.
Concorsi? e dove sono più? Io a volte ho proprio paura per loro...che mondo lasciamo ?
Il governo mi pare non governi affatto ed il famoso entusiasmo evapora.
:unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## aristocat (1 Maggio 2010)

Forse può essere che la giovane forza lavoro (io compresa) stia pagando, in forma esasperata, anche (ma non solo, beninteso)  gli errori, le inefficienze e le leggerezze di un sistema passato, made in Prima Repubblica...?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Forse può essere che la giovane forza lavoro (io compresa) stia pagando, in forma esasperata, anche (ma non solo, beninteso) gli errori, le inefficienze e le leggerezze di un sistema passato, made in Prima Repubblica...?


 I giovani stanno pagando le "seconda" repubblica...


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I giovani stanno pagando le "seconda" repubblica...


 
Questa la stiamo pagando tutti. Vedi anche le pensioni...:unhappy: 
...per chi ne ha la possibilità. Io dopo 30 anni che lavoro ho solo 10 anni di contributi, e quando andrò in pensione...
 già quando???:sonar:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Ricordo che neglio anni passati si sentiva nell'aria la gioia di partecipare ad un corteo .
> Che delusione oggi. Negozi aperti e solito movimento del we.
> Sarà che i lavoratori sono pochi...
> 
> ...



siamo un paese di molti "non" lavoratori. Ed è stridente che i sindacati ieri abbiano parlato di immigrati e disperati. *E' la normalità che è "disperata" e senza certezze*, per carità, poi ci sono anche immigrati e quant'altro (c'è sempre chi sta peggio...), ma chiudere gli occhi così di fronte ad un sistema produttivo in crisi GLOBALE la dice lunga.


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> siamo un paese di molti "non" lavoratori. Ed è stridente che i sindacati ieri abbiano parlato di immigrati e disperati. *E' la normalità che è "disperata" e senza certezze*, per carità, poi ci sono anche immigrati e quant'altro (c'è sempre chi sta peggio...), ma *chiudere gli occhi così di fronte ad un sistema produttivo in crisi GLOBALE la dice lunga*.


 
la mancanza di cultura generale sta creando un popolo senza ideali ed obiettivi. 
Se penso chi occupa oggi il parlamento al posto dei grandi Uomini del passato mi viene da piangere per la rabbia.


----------



## xfactor (2 Maggio 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> siamo un paese di molti "non" lavoratori. Ed è stridente che i sindacati ieri abbiano parlato di immigrati e disperati. *E' la normalità che è "disperata" e senza certezze*, per carità, poi ci sono anche immigrati e quant'altro (c'è sempre chi sta peggio...), ma chiudere gli occhi così di fronte ad un sistema produttivo in crisi GLOBALE la dice lunga.



ehehheheh  mi vien da ridere!

C'è ancora chi  va in piazza a farsi prendere per il culo!:rotfl:


----------



## Amarax (2 Maggio 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ehehheheh mi vien da ridere!
> 
> C'è ancora chi va in piazza a farsi prendere per il culo!:rotfl:


 
...veramente c'è gente che va in piazza a dimostrare di esserci nonostante tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Maggio 2010)

fransisco ha detto:


> ehehheheh mi vien da ridere!
> 
> C'è ancora chi va in piazza a farsi prendere per il culo!:rotfl:


 Restiamo in speranzosa attesa di proposte alternative di lotta e o per risanare e rilanciare l'economia.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Restiamo in speranzosa attesa di proposte alternative di lotta e o per risanare e rilanciare l'economia.


Quoto.

C'e' poco da ridere


----------



## xfactor (3 Maggio 2010)

http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/L-ALTRA-CASTA/1705468&ref=hpstr1


Con 12 euro troverete il perchè ho scritto che mi viene da ridere.

In alternativa con 1 euro la Gazzetta !

L'ultima vera manifestazione sindacale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5k-KaQp4cNk


----------

